# Virtual Hosting & webapp-config Woes

## Immortal Q

Having used Gentoo since the early 1.4 release candidates, I have had to work with a couple different portage/webapp recommended layouts.  FOr the last few months, during the webapp.eclass transition, I just let portage install all my web apps in subfolders of /var/www/localhost/htdocs, then made them virtual hosts, as applicable (www.domain.com -> htdocs/www, sql.domain.com -> htdocs/phpmyadmin, etc).  However, wanting to get everything straightened out so I could use the webapp-config tool, I finally moved all my virtual hosts into /var/www/sub.domain.tld/ style directories.  I don't have that many virtual hosts - just 5, and none are very high traffic, so I just define everything in vhosts.conf with an <VirtualHost> entry for each.

I tried to get awstats going in one of my virtualhosts, usng the -h switch.  The ebuild claimed success but mentioned not finding lots of .png files (lots of red output), and upon following the instructions still won't work, as the model config files seeom to need extensive tweaking to dovetail with the webapp install.

I have spent so much time trying to work with the portage/webapp automation, it has taken far longer than when I just downloaded the tarball and did it manually.  I don't need multiple installs of awstats or phpmyadmin - all I want is to choose the webroot and let it run - yet webapp-config seems to be poorly documented and harder to get running than a manual install.  Anyone have thoughts on this?

----------

## xkb

I fully agree to this. I tried to install horde using webapp-config to a virtual host. To achieve this it made lots of symlink and mentioned success.

In use it kept nagging about missing config files without mentioning which ones. 

After a few hours I decided to do it manually.

----------

## tecknojunky

What I dislike is the fact that it's been force down my throat.  I emerged awstats today and was puzzled when I did not find it in /var/www/localhost/htdocs.  Only qpkg -l enlightened me.

Now I have to decide if I go along with this layout or not.  After reading this thread, I think I'm gonna pass my turn.  I'll simply do symlinks.

I mean, everything works has it is.  Why would I want to fuck everything up?  My vhost.conf works, my folders layout coherent.  I don't plan on spending days on relearning something that already works.

----------

## darkcoder

The closer I got to install horde in the "old fashion" way was using the steps here: 

```
webapp-config -I horde 2.2.5
```

And for its modules, it should be:

```
webapp-config -I -d horde horde-imp 3.2.4

webapp-config -I -d horde horde-vacation 2.2

webapp-config -I -d horde horde-turba 1.2.2

etc.
```

(btw I do not test the option to copy locally instead of the standard symlink behavior).

----------

## fdamstra

 *darkcoder wrote:*   

> The closer I got to install horde in the "old fashion" way was using the steps here: 
> 
> ```
> webapp-config -I horde 2.2.5
> ```
> ...

 

I'm trying to get all the horde modules installed, but following these steps, installing the modules (e.g. horde-imp) results in webapp-config reporting:

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal error: Install directory already contains a web application
> 
> Fatal error(s) - aborting

 

It seems to me that I want horde-imp to install into the same directory as horde, but webapp-config is preventing me?

----------

## darkcoder

First, which other applications that use a webserver do you have installed.

Second, do you add the vhosts to your flags, otherwise when installing horde, the webapp-config is invoked automatically.

----------

## fdamstra

 *darkcoder wrote:*   

> First, which other applications that use a webserver do you have installed.
> 
> Second, do you add the vhosts to your flags, otherwise when installing horde, the webapp-config is invoked automatically.

 

I have horde, gallery, phpmyadmin, and qmailadmin installed as well.  However, I don't think it's any of those that are conflicting, because I can install any single one of the horde plug-ins and it gives the same error.  webapp-config just refuses to put more than one "program" in the same directory, even though that's exactly what horde needs.

In the end, I copied files over by hand and skipped webapp-config, and I'll add a script-alias to apache to achieve a similar result.  It's not optimal, but it works.

It's too bad, really.. I like the idea of webapp-config...

----------

## darkcoder

Sorry bad mistake by me, do not check after installing IMP, and you are right, cannot install more horde modules in the same directory.  We should go the source way until gentoo developers fix it.

----------

